# Supplimenting Springtails with Calcium and Vitamins



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lately, I have seen a lot of discussion about if there is an easy way to dust your springtails. Why dust the springtails? Feed the springtails Repashy Calcium Plus ICP! It's already known that springtails love Rice Baby Foods. Mix a little Rapashy into the mash and spread it thinly on a leaf. Use this to feed your springtail cultures or at least to supplement them. Drop a leaf of it into your viv and put a small mesh over the top so the springs have time to eat it before they get sucked up.

For a mesh you go to any craft store and ask for some Plastic Cross Stitch Canvas. Cut off a one inch strip, about 8 inches long and make a loop with it, overlapping about one inch. Tie the ends together with a bit of fishing line. Now you cut out a circle of Plastic Canvas from what you have left over. Circle should be the same size as your loop. Place it over the top and tie it on with about 6 small bits of fishing line. Presto! You have a frog proof vitamin supplementation station!! Springs come in as a tasty treat but leave as a nutritious full meal, gut loaded with vitamins and minerals!!

If you have adult frogs in the tank that could actually move it to get to the springs, set a small stone on top, or, better yet, use a bit of superglue to attach 4 plastic toothpicks to it, sort of like tent stakes!

Pumilio breeders. I am especially interested in what you guys think about this method for raising those tiny Lil froggys!
Doug


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow! What a great idea and I am not just saying that because your my dad.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Really good idea.....Thanks for sharing


----------

